# PubMed- MicroRNAs as modulators and biomarkers of inflammatory and neuropathic pain conditions.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*MicroRNAs as modulators and biomarkers of inflammatory and neuropathic pain conditions.*

Neurobiol Dis. 2014 Aug 10;

Authors: Andersen HH, Duroux M, Gazerani P

Abstract
The post-transcriptional regulator molecules, microRNAs, have emerged as important biomarkers and modulators of numerous pathophysiological processes including oncogenesis and cardiovascular disease. Recently, a significant number of dysregulations in microRNAs has been reported in patients suffering from painful disorders such as complex regional pain syndrome, cystitis-induced chronic pain and irritable bowel disorder, in both affected tissues and the circulation. Moreover, microRNAs are known to be involved in pain processing based on several recent findings in animal models of inflammatory and neuropathic pain. The basis of this review was to cover and summarize available articles in English encompassing "microRNA and pain". In animal pain models widespread microRNA modulation is present and manifests on multiple levels i.e.: the dorsal root ganglia, the spinal dorsal horn and the brain. Numerous functional in vivo studies have found that dysregulated microRNAs are involved in the post-transcriptional modulation of genes implicated in pain generation and maintenance. Lastly, a few animal studies have delivered promising results as to the possibility of applying microRNAs as therapeutics to alleviate established pain and several clinical studies have highlighted the potential in applying microRNAs as biomarkers in painful conditions such as complex regional pain syndrome and fibromyalgia. This review briefly introduces the basics of microRNAs, their biogenesis and function, and mainly focuses on the recent advances made in understanding the role of microRNAs in relation to pain processing and painful conditions. It also provides an overview of widely diverse methodological approaches and results with a potential for future implications of microRNAs in the diagnosis and treatment of pain.

PMID: 25119878 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

